# Rotating my Fat, not as bad as it sounds hehe



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I keep a lot of fat on hand

Some call it Lard, or in the Hispanic isle in Walmart it is Manteca

I have a box of 12 x 2.5 pound tubs that is going to expire December 2013 and am thinking of making some soap with it and restocking with fresher stock

A 2.5 pound tub is 87 x 120 calories per serving or 10,440 calories, the tub is about 1/2 of a 10lb can (i.e. very small)

The uses for fat are many, first a couple spoonful's in a soup or stew will add much needed calories and flavor, you can also use it in soap making or as makeshift candles.

Does anyone else store FAT?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

We sometimes use lard to coat a wood stove. And yes, Lard is great flavor additive to beans.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I like olive oil, I have bunch of oils stored they only are suppose to be for a few years but its been years now.......... apparently they are cleaning supplies too, they can be made an alternative to soap.

There is a maximum fat intake one is suppose to use, so it shouldn't be a sole source of energy. I think its something like maximum 50% of energy intake or something. I have my energy ration ratio for hiking at about 35% fat 15% protein 50% carbs as representative out of a 3000-6000 calorie /day 


I know lard has more calories but I tend to eat koshure, I would eat pig under certain circumstances but if I have olive oil as an alternative to pig fat I'm all on it. In a long term SHTF you need to get it from someone about 5g/day to keep the organs lubed.


One thing I am damn suprised on is never hearing about LYE as a source of chemical warfare.. since it is so easily made and so powerful.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm experimenting with the storage life of _home_ canned lard. We get fresh and use a lot of lard but I refuse to eat any lard that you can get in any "isle" as it's hydrogenated.

I store EV olive oil, refined coconut oil, EV coconut oil, butter and lard. And lots of each.

I don't plan to hungry or suffer lack of lubrication. :mrgreen:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope that the lack of comment is because most preppers are thinking OMG I need some fat!!!

In a SHTF situation putting calories into food will be a priority, don't let the carb Nazi's lead you astray


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

Beans and rice seem to take the front center stage.

Fat is harder to store and easier to ignore.

Part of the problem is people have been trained that fat is the devil and that grain is good for you when it's really just the opposite. Fat is OK and grain is bad for you. I've had people gasp when we talk about coconut oil but it's really good for you and stores very well.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I hope that the lack of comment is because most preppers are thinking OMG I need some fat!!!


I think you are right here Eh?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Montana Rancher do you have a soap recipe? Inor brings home all those little hotel soaps from his business travels so we are well stocked, but I would like to try making soap since eventually those little bars will run out.
We stock several different fats.
As a side note. My mother discovered several years ago that rancid shortening kept the squirrels away from her bird feeders.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

What we eat depends on what we do, and what our body tells us it wants. For example polar explorer Mike Stroud used to gorge on fatty stuff during long treks such as 'melted butter soup' beause his body craved it, and yet when he got home he didn't want it and said it was revolting.
And trans-Australia explorers near starvation and living on dry seeds said they used to crave "great slabs of fat" which wasn't available.
Michael Corleone gave a good example of how we must give the body what it asks for when he had a diabetic episode in Godfather 3 and felt faint and sweaty and had to cram sugary sweets in his mouth and drank glasses or orange juice to get his body's chemical balance right, that's not fiction as it can happen to any of us even if we're not diabetic, I can't remember the medical term, something like "induced diabetes"?


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Montana Rancher do you have a soap recipe? Inor brings home all those little hotel soaps from his business travels so we are well stocked, but I would like to try making soap since eventually those little bars will run out.
> We stock several different fats.
> As a side note. My mother discovered several years ago that rancid shortening kept the squirrels away from her bird feeders.


I have several books with receipts but I have to date never made it, google it, there are a lot of free recepies.

Besides lard/oil you will need lye (sodium hydroxide) I have a case of 12x 2 pound containers in stock, not a bad item to prep. You can make it from hardwood ashes but we have few hardwoods in Montana.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Soap Making: A Beginner's Tutorial | Ready Nutrition


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the link Montana Rancher. I too, have many recipes collected but have yet to try this. Now that I've got cheese making down pretty well I need to find another skill to learn.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> What we eat depends on what we do, and what our body tells us it wants. For example polar explorer Mike Stroud used to gorge on fatty stuff during long treks such as 'melted butter soup' beause his body craved it, and yet when he got home he didn't want it and said it was revolting.
> And trans-Australia explorers near starvation and living on dry seeds said they used to crave "great slabs of fat" which wasn't available.
> Michael Corleone gave a good example of how we must give the body what it asks for when he had a diabetic episode in Godfather 3 and felt faint and sweaty and had to cram sugary sweets in his mouth and drank glasses or orange juice to get his body's chemical balance right, that's not fiction as it can happen to any of us even if we're not diabetic, I can't remember the medical term, something like "induced diabetes"?


I must need Doritos.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been storing fat, about 30 extra pounds of it right around my waist. It as only 10 but winter got me, and I am like a bear. Can't wait till it is warm enough to go back out and take it off my body and have it in the closet instead. lol


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I have been storing fat, about 30 extra pounds of it right around my waist. It as only 10 but winter got me, and I am like a bear. Can't wait till it is warm enough to go back out and take it off my body and have it in the closet instead. lol


LOL~~~Thats what I was thinking...would be glad to donate some of my stores.

On a serious note, I haven't thought about storing lard, but a good idea. Am gonna make note of it and start buying some to stock up on. My husband's grandfather kept it, and thats all he ever used for cornbread, frying fish and so forth. I keep bacon grease handy for biscuit/cornbread making, but it won't keep for years, and doesn't have a shelf life.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Bacon grease can be stored a lot longer if you process it

Purify the Fat

When TSHTF nobody will care about how many calories are in the fat


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

While you can't really cook with it, peanut butter is a good source of fat for your diet. Making bread requires a little fat too but you can render it from bear meat, chicken skins and even the hides of dear. If you don't overheat it and filter it well it will keep for a few months. If it gets over 230F it starts oxydizing right away and will go rancid in no time.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

_Lucky Jim quote- 'What we eat depends on what we do, and what our body tells us it wants..'_



Jardude said:


> I must need Doritos.


That could be truer than you think because a young woman in a TV docu last year about nutrition practically lives on 'potato chip'-type stuff like that, crunching her way through bag after bag all day every day.
The experts said that although they don't contain much nutrition, the human body is excellent at extracting what little nutrition there is in food. Plus of course she was eating huge amounts so her body was high-fiving.

The woman who only ever eats Monster Munch - Mirror Online

PS- Every few weeks my body tells me it wants some grapefruit, it certainly seems to help my borderline underactive thyroid


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is some good information to keep chewing the fat as it were

Fats and Rancidity: A Food Storage Problem, by L. Joseph Mountain - SurvivalBlog.com


----------

